# Jbl EON Music Mix 10 Not working



## chslighttech (Jan 3, 2006)

I have come across a JBL EON Music Mix 10 in a closet in our chorus room. I think it would be a great asset to have to take places for chorus shows. The only problem is that it wont turn on. I plug it in and the power light doesnt come on nor does anything work on it. I have tried switching the power cables and I know the plug I plugged it into works fine. I have looked on JBL's site for a manual and I have found one but no where in there does it say anything in the troubleshooting section about if it doesnt turn on or any kind of power problems. Maybe there is a fuse in there that might be blown? If any of you have any advice that might help me out it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 4, 2006)

Not familiar with the product but if you say that you are sure the power lead works, I am assuming that it has an IEC lead - correct?

If so, some of these have the fuse holder built in to them. If not, you may have to open the board up. Could be a fuse but could also be the transformer or something more complicated.

Also, just check that (if there is one) the 120/240 voltage selection switch has not been set to 240. probably a long shot and not even sure if it would cause the unit not to power up. However, I have seen units here blow up because people switch ours from 240 to 120!

Good luck.


----------



## chslighttech (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes it does use IEC leads I have tried three different power cords. I will check out about that switch. I will have to take it down to our Career Center and see if the electronics teacher can help me out in anyway. Thanks for the help Mayhem


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 6, 2006)

EONs are pretty sturdy. The power supply unit may be blown, or the fuse itself. Its a good idea to have your teacher help you.


----------

